# Morel Tempo Vs. Morel maximo



## tru tech99 (Jan 3, 2011)

hello fellas..... i want to know if anyone have listens to morel tempo and the morel maximo yet.... I'm curing running the tempo in my car and want to get another set of it, but the cost of the tempo is like 50-100 buck more from the maximo, and the only thing i know the big difference was in crossover of the maximo seem to be more beefier ..... and other then that they look the same. SO is the Maximo is the new Tempo?


----------



## jamiebosco (Dec 10, 2011)

No,the Maximo is the model below the Tempo.

IMHO, the Tempo is just a little nicer in every aspect, it also has tweeter attenuation on the crossover.Whether this is worth the extra $$$ is up to you.

That said the Maximo is incredibly good for the money.


----------



## tru tech99 (Jan 3, 2011)

decision decision...... I end up buying the Dotech for 300$ plus shipping (69$ for shipping that crazy) witch is almost 90 buck more for the cheapest for the tempo that i can find on ebay..... and for the current Morel Tempo i have, i will move it to the back doors and open the crossover up and do some modification it, by replace the inductor and swap out for a better cap....


----------



## sr20bet (Nov 8, 2015)

jamiebosco said:


> No,the Maximo is the model below the Tempo.
> 
> IMHO, the Tempo is just a little nicer in every aspect, it also has tweeter attenuation on the crossover.Whether this is worth the extra $$$ is up to you.
> 
> That said the Maximo is incredibly good for the money.


price to benefit ratio for budget systems the maximo is better


----------



## waiken (Feb 19, 2018)

I'm currently looking at the Maximo Ultra 2 way and the Tempo 2 way (not the ultra) which is about $39 more. Is there much noticeable difference in sound quality between the two? (they will be powered by an Arc Audio ks 125 amp and installed in a 2014 Subaru Outback with the tweeters in the factory locations on top of the dash)


----------

